# CCI sous Mail



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Novembre 2002)

Hello fellows!
Mon problème est le suivant: comment faire une "Copie Carbon Invisible" autrement connue sous les initiales de "CCI ou cci"????En effet, ce champs n'apparait pas dans la fenêtre de rédaction d'un message...
Merci d'avance pour votre aide!


----------



## Crüniac (12 Novembre 2002)

Rédige un nouveau message.
Menu Edition : _Ajouter l'en-tête Cci_


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (13 Novembre 2002)

thanks!


----------

